traceroute bad.horse - nwatson
======
contingencies
_13 bad.horse (162.252.205.130) 163.913 ms 163.985 ms 164.169 ms

14 bad.horse (162.252.205.131) 166.228 ms 169.604 ms 168.837 ms

15 bad.horse (162.252.205.132) 172.249 ms 174.163 ms 172.610 ms

16 bad.horse (162.252.205.133) 179.319 ms 179.022 ms 177.816 ms

17 he.rides.across.the.nation (162.252.205.134) 185.482 ms 185.484 ms 185.454
ms

18 the.thoroughbred.of.sin (162.252.205.135) 191.354 ms 191.344 ms 191.326 ms

19 he.got.the.application (162.252.205.136) 197.463 ms 197.449 ms 197.421 ms

20 that.you.just.sent.in (162.252.205.137) 203.248 ms 203.233 ms 203.213 ms

21 it.needs.evaluation (162.252.205.138) 211.255 ms 211.224 ms 211.161 ms

22 so.let.the.games.begin (162.252.205.139) 209.954 ms 207.521 ms 209.956 ms

23 a.heinous.crime (162.252.205.140) 215.252 ms 215.207 ms 215.197 ms

24 a.show.of.force (162.252.205.141) 221.786 ms 221.764 ms 221.738 ms

25 a.murder.would.be.nice.of.course (162.252.205.142) 226.529 ms 226.508 ms
226.482 ms

26 bad.horse (162.252.205.143) 232.953 ms 232.928 ms 232.903 ms

27 bad.horse (162.252.205.144) 239.622 ms 233.570 ms 233.537 ms

28 bad.horse (162.252.205.145) 238.506 ms 238.428 ms 238.412 ms

29 he-s.bad (162.252.205.146) 245.090 ms 244.405 ms 244.384 ms

30 the.evil.league.of.evil (162.252.205.147) 250.136 ms 250.135 ms 250.126 ms_

... incidentally this reminds me of traceroute reply spoofing which I first
saw demonstrated by Julian Assange at Seccon in Sydney in 1997.

~~~
theandrewbailey
there's more...

 _33 the.evil.league.of.evil (162.252.205.147) 98.387 ms 101.924 ms 98.823 ms

34 is.watching.so.beware (162.252.205.148) 108.986 ms 107.006 ms 109.290 ms

35 the.grade.that.you.receive (162.252.205.149) 110.415 ms 111.538 ms 111.534
ms

36 will.be.your.last.we.swear (162.252.205.150) 116.764 ms 121.798 ms 119.857
ms

37 so.make.the.bad.horse.gleeful (162.252.205.151) 146.249 ms 119.684 ms
122.069 ms

38 or.he-ll.make.you.his.mare (162.252.205.152) 127.184 ms 123.016 ms 123.638
ms

39 o_o (162.252.205.153) 135.653 ms 133.474 ms 133.790 ms

40 you-re.saddled.up (162.252.205.154) 138.263 ms 137.055 ms 134.297 ms

41 there-s.no.recourse (162.252.205.155) 138.434 ms 139.004 ms 137.495 ms

42 it-s.hi-ho.silver (162.252.205.156) 150.319 ms 145.497 ms 149.632 ms

43 signed.bad.horse (162.252.205.157) 147.734 ms 151.973 ms 167.310 ms_

------
garaetjjte
What about playing tetris via traceroute?

    
    
        traceroute -I -q 1 -m 60 trh.milek7.gq
    

Each traceroute will print actual board state and move current piece by one
line. To control, supply chars to trh subdomain: w-rotate, a-move left, d-move
right, s-drop. It is possible to stack commands, eg.: traceroute to
waas.trh.milek7.gq rotates current piece, moves two positions left and drops
piece. ICMP mode (-I) is strongly recommended, on UDP ttl values somehow gets
mangled and duplicated. IPv6 required (it would require HUGE amounts of ip
addresses).

------
chatmasta
So this is where all the IPv4 space went!

~~~
fred256
In all seriousness, it only uses a single IP address for each line, so 28
addresses. Somewhat wasteful, but not the end of the world.

------
samhoggnz
The cert for [https://signed.bad.horse/](https://signed.bad.horse/) is pretty
good, too.

------
Phithagoras
Link seems to bring me to the comments. Cannot find/access the story.

~~~
nailer
Run the command `traceroute bad.horse` or Windows `tracert bad.horse`

------
fred256
In somewhat similar vein: telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl

------
Zekio
Nice little story

~~~
soylentcola
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O03k0DV2m1k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O03k0DV2m1k)

If anyone's not familiar with the reference.

------
odesian
Now I want to watch the movie

------
midnitewarrior
How poetic.

